# Durand!



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Hi, this is Mrs. Hunter333(Jenn). I wanted to thank EVERYONE for the fantastic time that the hubby & I had, again. I'm sure he'll be on to respond later. A big hug out to everyone for the unbelievable food, support, encouragement, and friendly words. (I never thought in my life that I'd be eating trout, firing a gun, and enjoying putting up a tent.) What a blast..hope to see the "gang" next year. Can we try to do it a little earlier? I am NOT ready to jump into teacher mode after this much relaxation  Trout & Cyndi, BowDad & your lovely family, Stalker & Autumn, Nimrod, Moe/Mom & bro, SalmonSmoker, Byron & the gang, Curdog, Sarge & Ruth...and everyone who helped to make this a terrific time.....thanks! Love, a converted city girl ;Jenn


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks to you too. You and Hunter333 are always fun to spend time with. We hope to spend some more time with you next year, and maybe (hopefully) some time in between. BTW the hubby beat everyone in rifle this year. It doesn't take a genius to realize that the shot on the wrong paper was indeed in the middle of the paper and couldn't have gotten there by accident. Especially since all the rest of his shots were very near the middle of the paper as well.


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Hey Jenn - You guy's are too cool, wish we had some teachers like you two on this side of the state. Thanks a million for your hospitality at the campground on Friday night. Julie, the kids, and I had a great time. Tell Kurt thanks for his encouragement at the rifle range, with his help I was able to put together a pretty good group. Let's pick a weekend sometime and get together again. Talk to you soon.

Pete


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for the words Sarge, Pete, and Kirk. Sorry about the seriousness at the range.....since a year ago, i have been hitting the range, making rounds, and practicing like crazy. As for the wrong target getting shot? I dont know what the ^$#%$&^% I was looking at. Still felt good to hit it though  i dont want to wait another year to get together so lets not!! Maybe this time you could head over our way.....if not, it would give Jen and I an excuse to camp.....  Thanks again to all, it is a time that I wont forget and one that I cant wait to have again!!


----------

